# snorkeling the grizzly



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

Need some help snorkeling a 2004 660 grizzly. Mostly the airbox. The bike has already been jetted and has an hmf on it. Really, looking for a way to get the airbox snorkel up front to the rack without comming up through the nutbuster


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The two I did I used two 1.5 hoses and ran one on each side up the front. I had to close the the factory intake hole up. I had to drill two each side of the air box. Grizzly Central has some decent instructions.


----------



## xplay (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for the help, I'll check it out


----------



## grizzly6019 (Sep 9, 2010)

I've actually started my home made snorkel which I mean is hard but not tht bad...use flex pipe


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I used 1.5" marine exhaust hose on the one I did. Had to cut and add some plastic to the lid and I epoxied two 1.5" 90s to the lid. Sorta like this kit http://www.performanceatvparts.com/...rkel-kits/grizzly-snorkel-air-intake-kit.html


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this is what I used, flexed well and sturdy enough to not collapse from intake. Just measure the od of what pvc your using (mine was almost 2" OD, I used 1-7/8" ID). http://www.go2marine.com/product.do?no=198419F


----------

